

Simple -- Announcing Goals - dcope
https://www.simple.com/blog/Simple/announcing-goals/

======
sailfast
As a Simple user (the invites DO eventually arrive), I'm excited to see the
goals feature and it will definitely help me make better financial decisions
and sock money away rather than spend it - that "safe to spend" meter becomes
the new normal and you adjust your life accordingly. It's amazing how "rich"
or "poor" you feel based on that number and how it dictates spending decisions
day to day.

Can't wait until joint accounts because that will enable a real shift of my
finances to Simple so I can start really hitting my goals.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
scottmotte
I received my invite 1 week ago, and I completely agree that the 'safe to
spend' meter becomes the new normal. It is a simple concept that really shifts
your thinking - much for the better. I would love to hear the story on how
they hit on that.

------
FPSDavid
I got in a while back, transferred some money in, then realized that it's no
better than my credit union (actually worse, in it's current stage) feature-
wise (yet, hopefully), and transferred my money back.

~~~
ghempton
I felt similarly disillusioned. In the fine print there is also an inactivity
fee if you don't use your simple account-- feels very counter to their
ostensible philosophy.

------
enobrev
I signed up about a year ago, and finally got an invite a couple weeks ago.
The signup process is certainly impressive, as far as UX is concerned.

It requires iPhone at the moment (just to sign up), which was a bummer as I
personally prefer Android. I have a test device I use for work, so I was still
able to go through with the signup process. I'd received my card about a week
later.

I'm patiently waiting for the Android app before using it with any regularity,
so for now I consider it a savings account.

~~~
aidenn0
Is the app an integral part of it? I don't do any banking on my phone.

~~~
stevencorona
No. Right now, they only use it for 2-factor auth when you send money to
someone and for sending your signature during signup.

------
JSadowski
Simple looks pretty neat, but I feel like I requested an invite almost a year
ago now and still haven't received one. New features are great, but
meaningless to me if I can't use them.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
yup, and it's somehwat disheartening to hear you requested an invite almost a
year ago and still haven’t gotten in. i registered about 5-6mos ago; guess the
wait’s going to be a lot longer than i figured..

~~~
MatthewPhillips
The original invites started over 2 years ago, and those people just recently
received a card. So if people who signed up a year ago have also been let in,
others can't be too far behind.

------
FireBeyond
With apologies for hijacking the thread - I tried resetting my password for my
existing account today, but have had no luck to my gmail address getting
anything, and there is no other contact information on the website... help?

------
kevinherron
I requested an invite sometime on or before 1/24/11 (my earliest email from
BankSimple acknowledging I had requested an invite) and still haven't received
the invite.

Guess they don't want me?

~~~
superchink
I found that they were extremely responsive on Twitter and even told me when
to expect the invite. Might want to reach out to them there.

